# Miami Heat vs Chicago Bulls



## TJTJ (May 15, 2011)

Wednesday, May 18, 2011          8:30 PM ET              - TNT


----------



## TJTJ (May 15, 2011)




----------



## lnvanry (May 15, 2011)

what a great game!

Da Bulls


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 15, 2011)

Ouch, thats gotta hurt (21 point loss)


----------



## busyLivin (May 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 16, 2011)

I gotta say, after all these years, it's great to see a Bulls team in contention again.

Especially, since none of the pundits gave them "any" honorable mentions.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 16, 2011)

Fuckin sick ass dunks.


----------



## TJTJ (May 16, 2011)

w/e bro. We were just scoping them out. We got Game 2.


----------



## busyLivin (May 16, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> w/e bro. We were just scoping them out. We got Game 2.



The Bulls would be crazy to take the Heat for granted... we know that wasn't their best.  Should be a great series... I think the winner will win in the finals.  The Bulls Def just shut them down... hoping it continues


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 16, 2011)

This gibson guy surprised me, tough as nails.  They harassed wade all game.


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2011)

busy Livin said:


> The Bulls would be crazy to take the Heat for granted... we know that wasn't their best. Should be a great series... I think the winner will win in the finals. The Bulls Def just shut them down... hoping it continues


  most def agree. The game's gotta be played. The heat are too good not to review and adjust...


----------



## TJTJ (May 18, 2011)

Series tied 1-1 Told ya we had game 2 

Always good to take at least one from home court advantage. 

85-75 Heat 
*
LeBron James 29 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists and 3 steals. 
*
*Dwyane  Wade 24 points and 9 rebounds.*

*Udonis Haslem 13 points, 5 rebounds and 2  assists. *

*Chris Bosh 10 points and 8 rebounds.

*


----------



## lnvanry (May 18, 2011)

its was a good game...very close till last minute or so.

considering the Bulls are still the underdog according to Vegas, I'm fine with 1-1.  Its our first loss to the Miami so I know we'll bounce back and shoot better than that.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2011)

Good luck in Miami Chi-town, You'll need it.


----------



## MDR (May 18, 2011)

Looking forward to the rest of the series.  I think if Miami is able to get through Chicago and their defense, I don't see anyone else stopping them.  Should be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## asa217 (May 22, 2011)

bulls need this! gonna be a good series.


----------



## gamma (May 22, 2011)

Hell Mia needs this , how else can they justify singing the big three ...lol


----------



## TJTJ (May 22, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Good luck in Miami Chi-town, You'll need it.



Damn Str8! 






YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (May 22, 2011)

Looking forward to the game coming up in a few minutes.  Series provides some very interesting matchups.  Hope Chicago can regroup and make things interesting.


----------



## TJTJ (May 22, 2011)

*The HEAT win! The Miami Heat   96 - Chicago Bulls 85. **The HEAT lead the series 2-1.*


*Chris  Bosh 34 points and 5 rebounds. 
*

*LeBron James 22 points, 6 rebounds, and  10 assists. 
*

*Dwyane Wade 17 points and 9 rebounds. 
*

*Udonis Haslem 8 points  and 4 rebounds.*

*
*


----------



## MDR (May 22, 2011)

Miami is looking very tough to beat right now.  Great game.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2011)

The Bulls have collapsed.  Miami really doesn't impress me: with their star power they should be much better than they are.  They're definitely good, but just don't look dominant. 

I watched the Bulls most of the regular season, and they just aren't performing anywhere near their norm.  

That said, I afraid I think it's over:  The Bulls have to be so disheartened, that Tuesday's game might be a blowout, then the heat just have to wrap it up Thursday.  I'll keep hope alive, but for the most part, the regular season bulls just didn't show up to the post season.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 23, 2011)

busyLivin said:


> The Bulls have collapsed.  Miami really doesn't impress me: with their star power they should be much better than they are.  They're definitely good, but just don't look dominant.
> 
> I watched the Bulls most of the regular season, and they just aren't performing anywhere near their norm.
> 
> That said, I afraid I think it's over:  The Bulls have to be so disheartened, that Tuesday's game might be a blowout, then the heat just have to wrap it up Thursday.  I'll keep hope alive, but for the most part, the regular season bulls just didn't show up to the post season.



Not impressed? With all the shit talkers and haters around the world, they've managed to not listen to the media and haters and become a force. Give credit where credit is due man. The playoffs are a wholenother monster. Pfft.. Can the bulls third best player hit 30+?  What you shouldn't be impressed with is bulls MVP player and Coach. D Rose ain't doing shit. The heat deny the lane all day. MVPs don't go 6 for 26 or 7 for 22 in the post season. Like I said... Not impressed. Thibs is dumbfounded...doesnt know what the hell to do. The Heat have way more diversity. The bulls are #1 in defense and Miami is shooting 49%! When D rose is stopped, the bulls have no other option other than Deng who is equivalent to the heats 4th best player. With UD in this series it's going to be tough to win another one. Carlos Loser needs to step it up more often. The guys settles for jump shots rather than taking his fat ass to the rim. This isn't going to game 7. "when Miami loses, the world is happy." where are the biased articles now?


----------



## TJTJ (May 23, 2011)

We made ourselves(The Miami Heat) public enemy #1. We claimed the title before the series even began.

If we have to face Dallas its going to be interesting. Dirk was crazy that night 46 or 48 points and 24/24 FT. The Heat dont have many physically "large" size players to stop him. OKC is another young team that doesnt have post season experience.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 23, 2011)

They have no defense!


----------



## Gfy55 (May 23, 2011)

Shaq said he was going to bring a title to Miami and no one said shit beforehand. It's no difference.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> Not impressed? With all the shit talkers and haters around the world, they've managed to not listen to the media and haters and become a force. Give credit where credit is due man. The playoffs are a wholenother monster. Pfft.. Can the bulls third best player hit 30+?  What you shouldn't be impressed with is bulls MVP player and Coach. D Rose ain't doing shit. The heat deny the lane all day. MVPs don't go 6 for 26 or 7 for 22 in the post season. Like I said... Not impressed. Thibs is dumbfounded...doesnt know what the hell to do. The Heat have way more diversity. The bulls are #1 in defense and Miami is shooting 49%! When D rose is stopped, the bulls have no other option other than Deng who is equivalent to the heats 4th best player. With UD in this series it's going to be tough to win another one. Carlos Loser needs to step it up more often. The guys settles for jump shots rather than taking his fat ass to the rim. This isn't going to game 7. "when Miami loses, the world is happy." where are the biased articles now?



I was an avid NBA fan in the 90s: never missed a Bulls game, and lost interest after Jordan retired in 98.  I just got interested again toward the middle of the season this year, but heard all of the uproar about how great Miami was going to be early on.  Maybe I'm just stuck on the 90's Bulls, so when I hear a team is going to be dominant, I only can compare them to what I know.

We both agree the Bulls are doing bad...Game two they shot what, 35%?  Just terrible.  I have no problem giving credit to a good team, and as I said, Miami is a good team. Miami is shutting down Rose, and they need to answer that.  Even though they are doing bad, they were within a couple points with minutes left in both games they lost.  I would just expect Miami to steamroll them when they're doing so uncharacteristically bad, but they're not.  

My only point is that while Miami may win the whole season, I don't see them as the elite franchise they were propped up to be at the beginning of the season.  They are very beatable.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

daa bears


----------



## Gfy55 (May 23, 2011)

busyLivin said:


> I was an avid NBA fan in the 90s: never missed a Bulls game, and lost interest after Jordan retired in 98.  I just got interested again toward the middle of the season this year, but heard all of the uproar about how great Miami was going to be early on.  Maybe I'm just stuck on the 90's Bulls, so when I hear a team is going to be dominant, I only can compare them to what I know.
> 
> We both agree the Bulls are doing bad...Game two they shot what, 35%?  Just terrible.  I have no problem giving credit to a good team, and as I said, Miami is a good team. Miami is shutting down Rose, and they need to answer that.  Even though they are doing bad, they were within a couple points with minutes left in both games they lost.  I would just expect Miami to steamroll them when they're doing so uncharacteristically bad, but they're not.
> 
> My only point is that while Miami may win the whole season, I don't see them as the elite franchise they were propped up to be at the beginning of the season.  They are very beatable.



1988-1989 Bulls had a damn dominant team and they didn't win one till 91. I won't compare the bulls back then to the heat... You just can't.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> 1988-1989 Bulls had a damn dominant team and they didn't win one till 91. I won't compare the bulls back then to the heat... You just can't.



Agreed. I just think the media just inflated expectations for the Heat.  No denying they're a great team though.


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

Heat will win this series and lose the title to Dallas.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 23, 2011)

Hawkins said:


> Heat will win this series and lose the title to Dallas.


Dallas has to win first. Whoever wins the east is taking the title. Mavs nor OKC have defense. It's going to be 2006 all over again with the same outcome. I'll bet on that.


----------



## TJTJ (May 24, 2011)

Tonight TNT 830pm game 4. I think its going to be a rematch with Dallas from '06 when The Miami Heat took the title after watching dallas last night come back in OT when OKC had them w/ 3min left in regulation.


----------



## MegaTron (May 24, 2011)

Duh Bulls!!! they better show up tonight!


----------



## busyLivin (May 24, 2011)

Uggh... I shouldn't have started watching the NBA again.  The Bulls played like garbage again.. too frustrating to watch.


----------



## TJTJ (May 24, 2011)

*The Miami Heat 101 - Chicago Bulls 93 in OT. The HEAT lead the series 3-1.
*

*LeBron James 35 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals and 3 blocks. 
*
*Chris Bosh 22 points and 6 rebounds. 
*
*Dwyane Wade 14 points and 5  rebounds.*

*Mike Miller 12 points and 9 rebounds.  

Mario Chalmers 9 points  and 4 steals. 
*
*Joel Anthony 5 rebounds and 4 blocks. 
*
*Haslem 9 rebounds*


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 25, 2011)

Youngest MVP ever, fuck out of here with that shit. wonder how many dicks he sucked for such award.


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the bulls but I wanted them to win


----------



## busyLivin (May 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Youngest MVP ever, fuck out of here with that shit. wonder how many dicks he sucked for such award.



No, he deserved it.  The just Bulls lack experience & collapsed in the playoffs. That performance last night was abysmal.  All those turnovers & missed opportunities were uncharacteristic of the regular season Bulls.


----------



## TJTJ (May 25, 2011)

busyLivin said:


> No, he deserved it.  The just Bulls lack experience & collapsed in the playoffs. That performance last night was abysmal.  All those turnovers & missed opportunities were uncharacteristic of the regular season Bulls.



They did have me worried for a min. James missed the last shot, then the bulls missed the last shot that would have won the game for them. but when we go in to OT thats when experience kicks in.

oh btw that photo of the that Bulls player looks like hes about to lick his finger and start rubbing his nipple lol


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

Tonight on TNT @ 8:30pm The Miami Heat vs Chicago Bulls. This could be the last game of the Eastern Conference Finals. 

Lets go HEAT!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2011)

3 & 6 just tapped that ass in the 4th quarter, have a great summer chicago.  4 more games to go.


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

*The Miami Heat are heading to the NBA  Finals to take on the Dallas Mavericks! Miami HEAT 83 Chicago Bulls 80.  Leaders - LeBron James 28 points, 11 rebounds and 6 assists. Chris Bosh  20 points and 10 rebounds. Dwyane Wade 21 points and 6 rebounds. Mike  Miller 7 points and 5 rebounds.*


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

305 Misadventures in the MIA: Heat vs. Bulls - A Bird Road Celebration


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2011)

Boy I would love to see the heat win four shore... but Dallas ain't  gonna be no push over ... they got Damm good vets on there team too , and this  maybe there last run at title  .. they got lots to play for ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Derick Rose is the Most Valuable puppet, nuff said.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 1, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Derick Rose is the Most Valuable puppet, nuff said.


----------



## Chimaltrufio (Jun 16, 2011)




----------

